# How often to feed 5 month old puppy?



## SammyG (Oct 12, 2016)

I have 5 month old puppy who is on raw diet. I feed him 3 times a day, no issues, he loves all kind of meat. We are planning a vacation 3rd week of January and we thought to board him for 5 days. The boarding facility only feeds once a day (regardless of age) so if we do leave him there I have less than 3 weeks to move him from 3 times/day to once/day. 
So for now I moved him to 2 times/day schedule (plus a before bed snack, he vomits some bile in the morning if doesn't have it). At 5 month I think he is old enough for it (though I initially planned to do it at 6 month). But I don't think he is old enough for 1 time/day, and even if he is I don't think it's a good idea for such drastic change within 3 weeks. He eats about 1.5-1.6 lb meat a day, I don't think he will be able to eat all of it in one sitting.

What do you think?

Plus, I have to schedule his rabies vaccine next week, I can't board him without it. I want to have about week between vaccination and boarding in case he has any adverse reaction.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, I wouldn't board him there! Once a day is not enough for a young puppy. All of my dogs get fed 3 times/day, but I think the minimum for an adult dog is twice a day. Your puppy is much too young. Find a better place is my advice.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would avoid anywhere that is not prepared to feed a puppy more than once a day. There again, you don't have much tme to find somewhere better. I would start looking, and meanwhile discuss whether they would be prepared to feed a second meal for a small additional payment.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

When I went on vacation I boarded my girls with my vet, everyone here eats twice daily is that an option?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow, I'd be raising my eyebrows at a boarding facility that only feeds once a day, regardless of age. My adult standards are all fed twice a day. It's really not a good idea to feed one large meal a day, especially in regard to bloat, and since the stress of a boarding kennel increases the risk of bloat, I'd be staying for away from a kennel that didn't recognize that.

As far as a 5 month old puppy, twice a day, yep.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

There's just no way under the sun that I'd leave my puppy in a facility that is only willing to feed once per day. If they don't have time to give your dog a second meal, I'd be worrying about every other aspect of the care they give. No way! 

Maybe you could send a PM to Verve and ask if she knows of other places? She lives in DC and seems to be well connected in local dog activities.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I agree with the other posters - look elsewhere for boarding. Once a day is not enough for your young pup. I still feed my 2 yr old standard twice a day.


----------



## Michele (Jan 20, 2015)

I would NOT use that facility. At this point, I would not trust them to do it since that is their normal policy. i hope you can another better place.


----------

